# How many people on here own Duns?



## FairyLights (15 November 2011)

or buckskins? My horse is dun [or buckskin,not sure which] hes such a miriad of colours,gold,grey,black,chocolate brown, He's gorgeous.


----------



## ladyt25 (15 November 2011)

Yep! Although mine I think would technically be buckskin I think? He's very bright yellow in colour with black legs, black mane and tail but has a white blaze and one white sock. I would post a pic but cannot access any as at work. I haven't seen any horse the same colour as mine though in the 17 years I've owned him.


----------



## arizonahoney (15 November 2011)

I think duns tend to have so-called primitive markings...dorsal stripe, leg striping etc...and buckskins don't. 











Gratuitous pic of our two duns...connie x and fjord x.


----------



## dafthoss (15 November 2011)

MEEEE!!!  I love my little yellow man.


----------



## bumblelion (15 November 2011)

No but I want a buckskin tb!!!!


----------



## Shantara (15 November 2011)

bumblelion said:



			No but I want a buckskin tb!!!!
		
Click to expand...

SAME!


----------



## Oberon (15 November 2011)

I've always wanted a dun/buckskin.

There was a thread on Breeding a bit ago about a cremello TB stallion at stud, so there are a couple of palomino and buckskin TB foals around atm.....


----------



## Enfys (15 November 2011)

All Quarter Horses.

The one on the right is a dunalino.













Red dun:






Buckskin:


----------



## bumblelion (15 November 2011)

Yes Oberon- electrum! So tempted! 
Annie- arent they just gorgeous!!


----------



## debsg (15 November 2011)

Not personally,but my friend who shares my yard has a lovely dun QH gelding, he has eel stripe and lovely leg barring so I'm assuming he's not buckskin! I loaned a gorgeous dun pony in my teens, one of my favourite colours.


----------



## bugbee717 (15 November 2011)

Here are mine 
the most wonderful storm, haffy/fjord x holstenier, 2 and half ears old.





and chance friesian x hafflinger, he 19 months old , his passport says dun,  most people think he is.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (15 November 2011)

Yep two dun ponies, a Welsh A and a B-love duns!


----------



## Fairytale (15 November 2011)

My friend has three - one yellow and two mouse


----------



## Mad_Cow347 (15 November 2011)

Me! My favourite pony at the riding school I learnt at was a dun and now I have my own!


----------



## gingerarab (15 November 2011)

I have a lovely 16.2hh mare tb x connie (arrow javelin)  and she is ace


----------



## Oberon (15 November 2011)

Mad_Cow347 said:



			Me! My favourite pony at the riding school I learnt at was a dun and now I have my own!
		
Click to expand...

LOL. I learnt on a dun too. 

His mane was Barney and I owe him alot.


----------



## DW Team (15 November 2011)

I have a buckskin yearling and his brother or sister is due in the spring both are by Crowns Wonder Pearl.  He is my photo album. No idea how to post his photo on here.


----------



## xBumblebeex (15 November 2011)

I do! I think? His passport says palomino, but I think he is Dun. He has the dorsal stripe on his back, stripes on his legs but has 2 white patches as well.
	
	
		
		
	


	










 Not sure if he is to light in colour to be a Dun or not?


----------



## DunDally (15 November 2011)

I do  16hh buckskin gelding Spanish x TB (bred in Spain).  Champagne coloured (so quite pale) with a star and snip and frosting in the mane and tail.   

We have a total five dun/buckskins on our yard, so can take a lorry load out competing - now that gets some attention


----------



## Enfys (15 November 2011)

xBumblebeex said:



			I do! I think? His passport says palomino, but I think he is Dun. He has the dorsal stripe on his back, stripes on his legs but has 2 white patches as well.
	
	
		
		
	


	










 Not sure if he is to light in colour to be a Dun or not?
		
Click to expand...

He would be called a Dun Paint here  I had one that colour and he was registered as a Dun Tobiano.

Not a palomino (imo) even in the sootiest chocolate version. I would describe him as a yellow or bay dun, any idea of his breeding?

Scroll down: http://www.apha.com/breed/coatcolors.html


----------



## Sandylou (15 November 2011)

Don't have one myself although I do loves Duns.
Theres a 16.3hh dun mare for loan on my yard at the moment. PM if you're interested


----------



## dafthoss (15 November 2011)

gingerarab said:



			I have a lovely 16.2hh mare tb x connie (arrow javelin)  and she is ace 

Click to expand...

Thats who mines by! Now we need pictures of the boys half sister


----------



## Aces_High (15 November 2011)

Does the red dun tobiano in my sig count?  

I had the most amazing 15hh dun who had barring on her shoulders, zebra stripes on her legs, dorsal stripe and her ears looked like they'd been dipped in paint.  She was a TB x Zebra I think...
No idea on breeding but she was a little racehorse!


----------



## JFTDWS (15 November 2011)

I have two dun highlands of the grey and creamy varieties.

Fergie:






Darach:


----------



## Hippona (15 November 2011)

I have a dun Highland....complete with dorsal stripe and tiger stripes on his legs.

Very easy to keep clean-looking, duns. Always a bonus.


----------



## maree t (15 November 2011)

So am I the only one who has a chocolate dun ?
She is 13hh welsh x tb
Beautiful


----------



## xBumblebeex (15 November 2011)

He would be called a Dun Paint here  I had one that colour and he was registered as a Dun Tobiano.

Not a palomino (imo) even in the sootiest chocolate version. I would describe him as a yellow or bay dun, any idea of his breeding?

Scroll down: http://www.apha.com/breed/coatcolors.html

Click to expand...

He is a fjord x, thats all I know about him.  He was rescued as a foal, and I got him at 14 months old. 
Thanks for the link!


----------



## Janah (15 November 2011)

My Dun has the classic dorsal stripe, almost barred legs (more mottled) no white, darker patches over the withers and last but not least the cobweb on his forehead.  Nearly forgot the light stripe the length of his abdomen.

Jane


----------



## JFTDWS (15 November 2011)

Janah said:



			My Dun has the classic dorsal stripe, almost barred legs (more mottled) no white, darker patches over the withers and last but not least the cobweb on his forehead.  Nearly forgot the light stripe the length of his abdomen.

Jane
		
Click to expand...

Does your lad's dorsal stripe continue down his tail?  Mine has a grey tail with a black line down the middle  

And the stripe down fergie's abdomen is black with a white stripe in the middle...    They're odd markings you get on duns, aren't they!


----------



## Enfys (15 November 2011)

xBumblebeex said:



			He is a fjord x, thats all I know about him.  He was rescued as a foal, and I got him at 14 months old. 
Thanks for the link! 

Click to expand...

Ahh, that would be where the dun came from then  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fjord_horse


----------



## Shantara (15 November 2011)

I'd love one who looks like this






He's called Donner, the inspiration for the horse in the cartoon movie Spirit.


----------



## bertin12 (15 November 2011)

mine was done when he first arrived at my yard and his passport says he is too. but now he is all grey


----------



## Fools Motto (15 November 2011)

I had a dun.  She was PTS back in June aged 24. Miss her. Dun / buckskin is a fabulous colour, you can never get a bad one.
(Back in her hay day);


----------



## Hippona (15 November 2011)

Cool Mix.....she's beautiful. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 November 2011)

bugbee717 said:



			and chance friesian x hafflinger, he 19 months old , his passport says dun,  most people think he is.





Click to expand...

I will eat my hat if he tested positive for either Dun or Cream (buckskin) as neither Haflingers or Friesians have those genes.

He is a bay pangare which he would have inherited from the Haffy side. 

Beautiful colour.


----------



## soltydog (15 November 2011)

I am greedy I have two, my fjord mare and her son who is dun and white as he is crossed with a tradional cob.


----------



## Puppy (15 November 2011)

I do  I bought him several weeks ago. He is connie x tb and absolutely scrummy


----------



## Mad_Cow347 (15 November 2011)

dafthoss said:



			MEEEE!!!  I love my little yellow man.
		
Click to expand...

My boy looks quite a lot like yours. From forum lurking you are from Cambridge? Do you go to local shows like rampton etc? There is one that looks a lot like Bailey that is always at shows round here that I have walked towards a few times and only when I've got closer thought ahhh that is not my horse!


----------



## ladyt25 (15 November 2011)

Ok, well this is mine. Bit of a poor picture as he won't pose - shows his colouring though. Is he buckskin??








Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And a bit of an action shot








Uploaded with ImageShack.us

He is Connie x TB and is 16hh, he has no dorsal stripe though and obviously with the white markings isn't a true dun.


----------



## Wagtail (15 November 2011)

xBumblebeex said:



			I do! I think? His passport says palomino, but I think he is Dun. He has the dorsal stripe on his back, stripes on his legs but has 2 white patches as well.
	
	
		
		
	


	










 Not sure if he is to light in colour to be a Dun or not?
		
Click to expand...

Dun tobiano?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 November 2011)

He is Connie x TB and is 16hh, he has no dorsal stripe though and obviously with the white markings isn't a true dun
		
Click to expand...







^ Red dun with socks.

I would agree that your horse is buckskin.


----------



## Enfys (15 November 2011)

ladyt25 said:



			And a bit of an action shot








Uploaded with ImageShack.us

He is Connie x TB and is 16hh, he has no dorsal stripe though and obviously with the white markings isn't a true dun.
		
Click to expand...

Buckskin mare:


----------



## ladyt25 (15 November 2011)

So I am safe to call him buckskin then do we reckon? What does that mean he's a mix of then - I assume the color gene would come from the connie side as opposed to the TB?


----------



## bugbee717 (15 November 2011)

Faracat 
People always say he is dun, as his passport says, he has a dorsal stripe they say, but I know he is not lol


----------



## zoelouisem (15 November 2011)

I have one, my daughters pony, not only is he a saint hes also sooo pretty!!!


----------



## pintoarabian (15 November 2011)

I have a buckskin tobiano stallion, AKA Starbuck's Champagne Star, pictured here as a 2 year old.







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/3066649142/ http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/


----------



## ladyt25 (15 November 2011)

pintoarabian said:



			I have a buckskin tobiano stallion, AKA Starbuck's Champagne Star, pictured here as a 2 year old.







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/3066649142/ http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/

Click to expand...

Very pretty!

I do love duns I have to say - whatever breed it is that makes them the colour they are just seems to give them such nice temperaments. I have never come across a bad dun. I wanted another one when i was looking but they were quite expensive so I went for my second choice - a red and white! I think I just like coloureds! Lol


----------



## welshstar (15 November 2011)

I love the colour! I have a buckskin welsh cob- I didn't buy him because of the colour (never really thought much about it) but I always see it as a nice bonus. He covers up the dust in the summer and doesn't show grease when he's clipped (he's a bit lighter clipped).

Plus he's very distinctive in the showring and always gets remembered (that combined with some bucking!) I think they are becoming very fashionable in welsh cobs at the moment- one look at horsequest foals shows that due to the shear number of them!

Just to show a few pictures of him at different stages of the year- I love his dark buckskin colour best


----------



## horsesforcourses (15 November 2011)

Me, me, me... I've a Dun, called Toggi, she's TBxID 15.2hh.  Love her to bits.
Always promised myself that i would have a dun before i gave up riding!!  
Bought her 12yrs ago as an unbroken 3 yr old.

Was really friendly with the girl who used to ride Arrow Javalin, (lovely chap) even tried to put my 16hh mare to him, but she was a career girl, and did not want to do the mumsy thing, so had to go out and buy one instead.

I am also under the impression that you do not get a bad dun.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 November 2011)

bugbee717 said:



			Faracat 
People always say he is dun, as his passport says, he has a dorsal stripe they say, but I know he is not lol
		
Click to expand...

I had that with my filly. When I first got her as a weanling, she was 'pink' (chestnut greying out) and lots of people insisted that she was strawberry roan and not grey. She was totally white by the age of 2 1/2 and she's a fleabitten grey now.


----------



## bluewhippet (15 November 2011)

I love them - love looking at all the pictures of them. When I was looking I had a fantasy about getting a beautiful dun but I also wanted an arab. And duns are incredibly expensive or snapped up very quickly (by all of you!).

In the end I very boringly realised that I like bays an awful lot - find something about black points very satisfying. So now I have a bay arab but I still drool over photos of dorsal stripes....


----------



## Dolphin (15 November 2011)

I have one too...


----------



## emmanash (15 November 2011)

I own a dun too! Mine is a chocolate dun apparantly. She has light dun inside her ears and a slightly silvery belly. Plus a dorsal stripe.


----------



## J&C (15 November 2011)

Wow all your duns are gorgeous!

There seems to be a few colour experts around so I have a quick question 
We have a 'palomino' shetland but he has a dorsal stripe. Is this possible in a palomino or is her another colour perhaps? I've always wondered!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 November 2011)

Could be a dunalino like Enfys has, do you have any photos?


----------



## Enfys (15 November 2011)

J&C said:



			Wow all your duns are gorgeous!

There seems to be a few colour experts around so I have a quick question 
We have a 'palomino' shetland but he has a dorsal stripe. Is this possible in a palomino or is her another colour perhaps? I've always wondered!
		
Click to expand...

_Not_ a colour expert. Perhaps your pony is a dunalino ? One of my mares _looks_ like a palomino, but isn't, her sire is a red dun and she has duns all the way back through her pedigree.


----------



## FairyLights (15 November 2011)

[/IMG]
This scruffy individual is mine,taken last year hen he was  a weanling. I need to update photobucket with some new photos!


----------



## stencilface (15 November 2011)

Hmm, would mine count as a dun?  He has an eel stripe - but it greying out (too much for my liking!)

(Excuse my bum and general riding, only pic with eel stripe!)


----------



## charleysummer (15 November 2011)

I have a buckskin  I dont know about bad dun but this mare is the most lovely mare I've ever known-


----------



## Fuzznugget (15 November 2011)

We have a mini Shettie who is a chocolate dun, apparently. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150340747911832&l=3077d05c32 if you want to see.


----------



## HappyHorses:) (15 November 2011)

I do! My yearling pictured here. His dapples were stronger than this in the summer.


----------



## fjordhorsefan (15 November 2011)

I have a dun - a fjord


----------



## Trinity Fox (16 November 2011)

Yes I have one I think one of my favourite childhood ponies being the same colour made me buy him, he is a higly strung fart but really loving even though he is a bit of an old codger now.


----------



## Janah (16 November 2011)

JFTD, my boys tail is certainly darker down the middle.

Jane


----------



## Janah (16 November 2011)

My boy aged 10 yrs.  You can see his 'chocolate dipped' ears.

Jane


----------



## MagicMelon (16 November 2011)

Still got my very first pony who's dun - not the yellowy dun but the bay colour with the dorsal stripe etc.


----------



## dafthoss (16 November 2011)

Mad_Cow347 said:



			My boy looks quite a lot like yours. From forum lurking you are from Cambridge? Do you go to local shows like rampton etc? There is one that looks a lot like Bailey that is always at shows round here that I have walked towards a few times and only when I've got closer thought ahhh that is not my horse!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that will be us  come say hi next time you see us.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (16 November 2011)

DunDally said:



			I do  16hh buckskin gelding Spanish x TB (bred in Spain).  Champagne coloured (so quite pale) with a star and snip and frosting in the mane and tail.   

We have a total five dun/buckskins on our yard, so can take a lorry load out competing - now that gets some attention 

Click to expand...

They sounds stunning any chance of some piccies 

I learned to ride on a new forest pony who was supposed to be silver dun I'm not quite convinced though I posted a picture before somewhere *toddles off to find it *


----------



## tinap (16 November 2011)

Daughters 1st pony was an 11.2hh sec A x chocolate dun called Frizbee







She was fab! Lost her eye due to a tumour but still jumped & did pc!! miss her like mad xx


----------



## GinaGem (16 November 2011)

fjordhorsefan said:



			I have a dun - a fjord 

Click to expand...

Me to


----------



## tabithakat64 (16 November 2011)

I own a buckskin &  also a red dun shetland.

The autumn & Spring colour











Summer






Winter


----------



## paddy555 (16 November 2011)

another dun owner here with a horse with a temperament to die for. So, why do so many duns seem to have such nice natures?


----------



## DunDally (16 November 2011)

Hi Cloball, Yes they are all rather good looking (mine especially ) would love to post some piccies and actually did try to of my boy but failed miserably   As you can see, I am fairly new to this so still need to learn the skill of posting photos


----------



## Pipkin (16 November 2011)

I've got a buckskin arab x tb


----------



## KVH (16 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			I have two dun highlands of the grey and creamy varieties.

Fergie:





Click to expand...

Excuse my ignorance, but what makes a grey dun? 
He is lovely by the way.


----------



## evilmavis (16 November 2011)

I do, this is my 16 month old QHxTB
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

Hope it works


----------



## poacher82 (16 November 2011)

Meee! Some pics of summer coat and winter wool - including funny dark patches on his neck that show up more when clipped out. Seems to get a bit blotchier every year actually! Love my dun!


----------



## poacher82 (16 November 2011)

paddy555 said:



			another dun owner here with a horse with a temperament to die for. So, why do so many duns seem to have such nice natures?
		
Click to expand...

Dun-no! Sorry, that was terrible but couldn't resist! My trainer swears he's 'never met a bad dun', says it almost every lesson!

Love mine to bits and he has an awesome temperament - I can razz him up and play silly, or sit on him half asleep, do anything with him. Generally do agree with the generalisation they are all lovely, except one when I was quite small that pulled the rope out my hands, galloped off and double barelled me as it went.. think she was hormonal though!


----------



## Vicki-Finn-Perry (16 November 2011)

God No's what mine is!! 

He is wrongly passported as a dun...maybe more of a buckskin??


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 November 2011)

maybe more of a buckskin??
		
Click to expand...

I think that you are right. 

He's super cute, I so want to hug him.


----------



## Fuzznugget (16 November 2011)

KVH said:



			Excuse my ignorance, but what makes a grey dun? 
He is lovely by the way.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not 100% sure on this, but wouldn't a 'grey dun' be a grullo?


----------



## PerlinoPlank (16 November 2011)

My best friend owns my girlie's 1/2 sister, in fact she bred them both 
She's a buckskin QH:








And one of my girlie so she doesn't feel left out =D perlino QH:





(Have permission for the copyright)


----------



## measles (17 November 2011)

We have this boy who is rising 4yo, backed and turned away.   He's 16hh and by a connemara pony out of an ISH mare.


----------



## the watcher (17 November 2011)

KVH said:



			Excuse my ignorance, but what makes a grey dun? 
He is lovely by the way.
		
Click to expand...

They don't start out grey..that one probably started out mouse (bay) dun and then went grey owing to the presence of grey genes...it will always be a dun though


----------



## KVH (17 November 2011)

the watcher said:



			They don't start out grey..that one probably started out mouse (bay) dun and then went grey owing to the presence of grey genes...it will always be a dun though
		
Click to expand...

Very interesting, thankyou!


----------



## riding_high (17 November 2011)

hope this works, i've been told my pony is a chocolate dun, he's got the dorsal stripe, zebra stripes on his legs and 2 stripes either side of his shoulder (like donkeys have!). he goes alot darker in the winter and very fluffy!


----------



## riding_high (17 November 2011)

yikes sorry that came out very big. apologies.


----------



## abbieandfiona (17 November 2011)

Have a mouse dun highland mare.


----------



## whisp&willow (17 November 2011)

i always thought i had a dun... but have since learned that she is in fact buckskin, as she has no dorsal stripe or barring.  

whisper:  arab x conn x welsh  (in foal in this pic!)







and she produced a lovely bucksin tobiano filly for me!  Willow...







i love buckskins...


----------



## Captainmouse (17 November 2011)

I have a buckskin Trakhaner x Arab I would post a piccie if I had a clue.

I am by no means an expert on colour genetics, but I understood buckskins/duns had black points, but somebody posted a pic of white legs???

we always refferred to palamino/whites as lemon and whites years ago


----------



## tinap (17 November 2011)

I've got a palomino & white which says lemon & white (skewbald) on his passport xx


----------



## Suzie86 (17 November 2011)

meeeee! 

Although he is a completely different colour at the moment clipped!

Here he is in the summer......

And here he is now, fully clipped (I hate it  )


















And at the weekend....







excuse my face I was soaked!!

And....













I guess he is buckskin though as no dorsal stripe


----------



## Ibblebibble (17 November 2011)

yep, my daughter has a little mouse dun pony, complete with dorsal stripe, i fell in love with him the first moment we saw him as he is the same colour as a pony i used to lead treks out on good job daughter liked him too


----------



## whisp&willow (17 November 2011)

Captainmouse said:



			I have a buckskin Trakhaner x Arab I would post a piccie if I had a clue.

I am by no means an expert on colour genetics, but I understood buckskins/duns had black points, but somebody posted a pic of white legs???

we always refferred to palamino/whites as lemon and whites years ago
		
Click to expand...

those with white legs are probably due to being tobiano (like my yearling) or due to them carrying the sabino gene?


----------



## appylass (17 November 2011)

riding_high said:



			hope this works, i've been told my pony is a chocolate dun, he's got the dorsal stripe, zebra stripes on his legs and 2 stripes either side of his shoulder (like donkeys have!). he goes alot darker in the winter and very fluffy! 






Click to expand...

Your pony is GORGEOUS! What is the breeding?

I have a grey dun highland too.


----------



## FairyLights (17 November 2011)

Suzie86 said:



			meeeee! 

Although he is a completely different colour at the moment clipped!

Here he is in the summer......

And here he is now, fully clipped (I hate it  )


















And at the weekend....







excuse my face I was soaked!!

And....













I guess he is buckskin though as no dorsal stripe
		
Click to expand...


 lovely lovely hes like a twin to my yearling Hope mine yurns out to be as good.


----------



## Enfys (17 November 2011)

Captainmouse said:



			I am by no means an expert on colour genetics, but I understood buckskins/duns had black points, but somebody posted a pic of white legs???

Click to expand...

I have a buckskin with white legs, but she still has black points. She is in foal to a palomino so we are taking bets as to what colour it will be.


----------



## Suzie86 (17 November 2011)

Horsesforever1 said:



 lovely lovely hes like a twin to my yearling Hope mine yurns out to be as good.

Click to expand...

Thank you  would love to see some more piccies of yours!


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (17 November 2011)

Dun Ellis at my yard (dorsal stripe is pale and hard to see from the photo) - she is one of nastiest natured ponies I know. To catch ponies in the field, you have to take a schooling whip to ward her off. She bites, kicks, doesn't do cuddles, is rarely seen with her ears forward and hates flatwork. As her current leaser put it "I want a cuddley, loving pony, but instead I have Ellis and she's, well, a mare!"  So, not all duns are delightful! This little connemara has however got a great jumping brain and scope to match!


----------



## whisp&willow (17 November 2011)

Enfys said:



			I have a buckskin with white legs, but she still has black points. She is in foal to a palomino so we are taking bets as to what colour it will be.






Click to expand...

i am in love...   what a beauty!

suzie:  i have room for your boy too....


----------



## kirinsam (17 November 2011)

I have one who was sold to me as a silver dun . So for want of a better description thats what I have called him (not his name that's Sambucca ) but would like your opinions as to which type of dun he is cos he doesn't look very silver to me.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (17 November 2011)

I've got a grey dun.  She's gone almost completely white now so you can only see a bit of black on her legs. Her dorsal and eel stripes have gone, along with her lovely dapples


----------



## Ibblebibble (17 November 2011)

Enfys i love all of your horses, will you adopt me please


----------



## Meandtheboys (17 November 2011)

I have just bought this youngster, can't wait to collect him in january - always been my dream to own a Dun.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (17 November 2011)

i am currently caring for a little pony who everyone calls grey. However I am suspicious of this as she has a lovely dorsal stripe.

What do you think?


----------



## Katd66 (17 November 2011)

This is my 3yo buckskin.

He changes colour quite alot through the year as you will see below he goes from almost black to golden back to white!

2yo






3yo


----------



## HeatherAnn (17 November 2011)

They are all sooo yummy! My favourite breed is fjord and I love dun too. I am veiwing on my blackberry and it's distorting all of the pics. I've got a lovely selection of super short, long legged, barrel bellies to drool over.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 November 2011)

am currently caring for a little pony who everyone calls grey. However I am suspicious of this as she has a lovely dorsal stripe.

What do you think?
		
Click to expand...

All greys are born a colour and then 'grey out', so yes it is correct to call her grey, but she might have been dun at birth.

However, my fleabitten grey filly was born chestnut and she had a dorsal stripe (it's now quite faint) you can just see it in this photo of her with her dam







Her sire also had a dorsal stripe, he's now dapple grey, but here he is as a foal being very helpful and helping out in the kitchen.


----------



## berry (17 November 2011)

I have a lovely Buckskin and white filly who is 6 months. My friend also has a absolutley stunning Buckskin wb yearling gelding for sale is standing at 15.2hh already is expected to make 16.2hh +. He also has a silver mane and tail, very flashy looking .


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 November 2011)

He also has a silver mane and tail, very flashy looking
		
Click to expand...

Photos please!


----------



## Paint Me Proud (17 November 2011)

thanks faracat. 

I asked owner about her colouring earlier. I knew she would have been born a 'colour' and was interested to know if it was dun, however apparently she was much whiter in the summer (when she was about 6 months old) so now i am completely bemused.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 November 2011)

As far as I can work it out (Floss is my first grey), they like to change colour every six months. They are total fashionistas.


----------



## whisp&willow (18 November 2011)

kirinsam said:



			I have one who was sold to me as a silver dun . So for want of a better description thats what I have called him (not his name that's Sambucca ) but would like your opinions as to which type of dun he is cos he doesn't look very silver to me.





Click to expand...

i would say they he is a mouse dun.  is he a highland part bred? xx


----------



## riding_high (18 November 2011)

Appylass thankyou, i think he's my little star. he's a dartmoor pony and stands at 12.2hh now.


----------



## Megibo (18 November 2011)

Alright, he's not dun, but i do now have a dirty palomino skewbald!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 November 2011)

MY LATE MARE WAS A DUN 


 i now   have two  my mare in my sig was a sun changed to grey 

 dun/ buckskins are my favourite   we have 3 on the yard 
 check my siggy


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 November 2011)

KVH said:



			Excuse my ignorance, but what makes a grey dun? 
He is lovely by the way.
		
Click to expand...



 my mare in my sig was a dun  she is now a grey   


 so she was a dun turned grey


----------



## Waterborn (25 November 2011)

Crackerjack, my Yearling Bucksin


----------

